# what happened to my collections?



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

I just finished a book. went to my home page it looked like I lost most all my books. Only five that weren't in collections were listed, including books I had sideloaded from Baen.. When I touched on Recent, then all my books came back but not in collections. If I hit the Recent again, the collections is greyed out. I guess I can reimport collections again from my k2i, but I'm guessing none of the books that I bought since I got my paperwhite will be in collections...

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

My games disappeared also. They were in a collection called "games"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Try a restart -- menu/settings/menu/restart.  To be sure it can pull the collection info from Amazon, be sure wireless is on and you have a network available.

If that doesn't work, check your registration both via the Kindle and via Amazon.  Even if it seems o.k. you might want to de-register it and re-register from the device.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had something similar to this....All my Baen Books disappeared from my PaperWhite. I don't do collections, so can't say about those. I had a moment of panic when I went to "books" on "Manage My Kindle" and couldn't find any of my Baen Books, then remembered that the Kindle considers those to be documents! Restarting the PW by holding the power switch to the left restored the missing books to my PW.  PS: I'm wondering if this has anything to do with getting the update, I'll have to check if I've updated.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, restarting fixed it. My collections, including the games & Baen books are back. That was wierd.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I currently don't own a kindle.  I only have an iPad mini and don't have access to my collections.  If I were to buy a kindle or paperwhite would my collections be reinstated?  Also, would the powerfast charger work with those kindles?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Paperwhite does support collections -- all eInk kindles too.  I'm not sure if ones you had on a device that's no longer registered would still be available.  Many people download the Kindle app for PC or Mac and keep their collections there. . .then they can always import them to new devices.

The Powerfast works just fine with the Paperwhite.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Paperwhite does support collections -- all eInk kindles too. I'm not sure if ones you had on a device that's no longer registered would still be available. Many people download the Kindle app for PC or Mac and keep their collections there. . .then they can always import them to new devices.
> 
> The Powerfast works just fine with the Paperwhite.


Collections from Kindles that are no longer registered do remain available. I can still see and import the collections that were on the K2 I sold a couple of years ago.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the kindle app for pc, but my collections aren't there anymore.  I thought they would be saved there or I never would have sold my last kindle.


----------

